# ElementaryOS MacBook blanc 2008



## sekaijin (25 Septembre 2017)

bonjour.

voilà deux jour que j'ai passé un MacBook blanc sous ElementaryOS.
il s'agit d'une distribution très MacOS basée sur Ubuntu.

le but est de recycler cette machine comme machine d'appoint.

j'ai eu une difficulté lors de l'installation. quelques petit soucis pour paramétrer mail avec numericable. pas de service prédéfini comme avec gmail ou yahoo. et les infos fournies par numericable étaient erronées. Après il suffit de s'habituer aux raccourcis avec Ctrl et non Cmd.

on va voir si on le garde. en tout cas il est bien plus réactif. le boot est long mais ensuite c'est très fluide.

a+JYT


----------



## Yuls (25 Septembre 2017)

sekaijin a dit:


> MacBook blanc sous ElementaryOS



Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience, peux-tu dire ton modèle et la config matérielle de ton Macbook ?


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2017)

sekaijin a dit:


> bonjour.
> 
> voilà deux jour que j'ai passé un MacBook blanc sous ElementaryOS.
> il s'agit d'une distribution très MacOS basée sur Ubuntu.
> ...


eOS est assez sympa, plutôt bien réalisé (son terminal est simple et rapide...) mais il a un défaut : les mises à jour demandent une résintallation du système. C'est assez étrange vu que, basé sur Ubuntu, il y a tous les outils pour des mises à jour incrémentales ; surtout c'est fastidieux. Du coup, en attendant que cela soit réglé, je suis passé à une autre distribution.


----------

